

Ask HN: Mandatory use of 3rd Party IDs (Facebook Connect, etc)? - ebun

I noticed that 750words.com doesn't have an independent account login/creation system; you can only use it with an existing FB, Google or Yahoo account.<p>This is the first time that I've seen an app force you to use a 3rd party account. While it would certainly reduce account-related code, it could also have unintended effects. For example, on a social site, this lack of anonymity might result in nicer user comments.<p>What do you think about forced use of 3rd party IDs? What kind of sites would benefit from it? Is the trade-off worth it?
======
ScottWhigham
I think that I would be extremely hesitant to sign up; there would have to be
a major value proposition for me to give that info up to them.

~~~
ebun
What if it were for a site where you'll be providing real, personal details
anyway. Like LinkedIn for example?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Same problem: do I see it as a major value to my life? If so then I'd be less
hesitant. Truth is that I don't want "just one login" so maybe I'm different
than most.

